# Mark You Club Head



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A guy showed us this little training tip today. Take your favorite iron, and put a piece of yellow tape along the top edge of the club head. With out using a ball, just make your normal swing. On the down swing the yellow tape will show the golfer their swing path. It's in the form of a blurr through the impact zone. The golfer will be able to see if their swing is from out to in, or in to out. Actually the golfer can use any color of tape they wish.

Another one he shared (which I already use) has to do with club face alignment. Take your favorite iron, and and grip it with your own normal grip. Hold the club out at arms length, at eye level, with the toe of the club sticking up in the air. While in this position, align the bottom score marks (grooves) of the club face up with an object that has a line that is straight up, and down. Don't use the bottom, leading edge of the club head as they are curved. A post, or the corner of a house would be such an object. Once you have the score lines squared up with a straight vertical object, just lower the club to the ground. First thing most new golfers will notice is that the club face looks some what closed to the intended target line. More than a few higher handicap golfer when seeing this some what closed club face behind the ball at address, will open the club face before starting their back swing. Then they might wonder why they sliced the shot, or other wise hit the ball with an open club face.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

actually I find most problematic swingers have the club too closed at address unfortunately what they do from there is a whole host of things to manipulate the club more closed, open, or OTT swinging which produces blocks, pulls or pull hooks. 
I have them open the club face by placing the hands on the grip in a neutral position and they start hitting crisp shots with either straight or draws.



FrogsHair said:


> A guy showed us this little training tip today. Take your favorite iron, and put a piece of yellow tape along the top edge of the club head. With out using a ball, just make your normal swing. On the down swing the yellow tape will show the golfer their swing path. It's in the form of a blurr through the impact zone. The golfer will be able to see if their swing is from out to in, or in to out. Actually the golfer can use any color of tape they wish.
> 
> Another one he shared (which I already use) has to do with club face alignment. Take your favorite iron, and and grip it with your own normal grip. Hold the club out at arms length, at eye level, with the toe of the club sticking up in the air. While in this position, align the bottom score marks (grooves) of the club face up with an object that has a line that is straight up, and down. Don't use the bottom, leading edge of the club head as they are curved. A post, or the corner of a house would be such an object. Once you have the score lines squared up with a straight vertical object, just lower the club to the ground. First thing most new golfers will notice is that the club face looks some what closed to the intended target line. More than a few higher handicap golfer when seeing this some what closed club face behind the ball at address, will open the club face before starting their back swing. Then they might wonder why they sliced the shot, or other wise hit the ball with an open club face.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Exactly what just happened to me! I have recently changed my club face to be more open and what you have said is very true. I have played almost all my life and now with a nice soft shot I add one or more club length on for the ball going higher and traveling less.

Also what I noticed tonight with my 9 iron in practice was I'm no longer fetching divots all over the course. I still take a divot but it is small and usually breaks up.


----------

